

Firefox 4 Beta 9 Out, Now With IndexedDB and Tabs On Titlebar - e1ven
http://blog.internetnews.com/skerner/2011/01/firefox-4-beta-9-now-out-fixin.html

======
eiji
AFAIK this is the first browser (no extensions, on win7), that finally got the
tabs into the titlebar (Fitts's law). The whole upper screen border, a huge
mouse target, now does focus the tabs. I do software long enough to know that
this is not an easy out of the box feature. I was always wondering why Chrome
never tried to do that, but now they have to, every serious browser has to!

------
e1ven
After using this for a few minutes, I have to admit, I'm really impressed. I
had moved away from FF3 over to Chrome over a year ago, but this new beta is
enough to seriously tempt me back.

It launches Fast (even faster than b8), and it renders fast. It also natively
supports sync, and has a much better plugin architecture than Chrome (HTTPS
Everywhere works, for instance)

